# Grasshoppers



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

Any one know of anywhere that sells these?

I'm in Ireland, but any ideas are good.


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

No sorry, I use to catch my own from the garden, get loads in the summer :smile:


----------



## connor07 (May 13, 2007)

wat kind of grass hoppers you lookin 4?


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

for my lizard to eat! green large grasshoppers! a guy i knew in brighton got them for his leos, and they're supposed to be really good for lizards, so thats why I ask!


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

furless friend in derry sell them


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I thought grasshoppers were toxic? or is it just certain types?..hang on..flashback..umn summit to do with butt colour...or head colour...erm confused.

if furless friend sell them they are prolly ok


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

elle1331 said:


> furless friend in derry sell them


Ah, bit far to go for me, maybe I'll find somewhere nearby?


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

in the summer i ju go out into a big field and collect some in a tub lol
my beardy and gex love em
:grin1:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

It's corny but.. said:


> Ah, bit far to go for me, maybe I'll find somewhere nearby?


may sound obvious...may even prove difficult...but if you Phone them and explain and ask where they get the greasshoppers [wholesaler/breeder] they might tell you or put you in touch.
then you can ring them and maybe find out the info you need, they may sell to you directly if its viable for them and you or even put you in touch with a stockest closer to you.

Atleast you have a starting point.


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

nah, ireland is pretty empty of suppliers.. derry is far far away, anyone from republic of ireland will tell you!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

so i couldnt post grasshoppers to you?


----------

